# Back from my 1st Endo appointment. (w/ labs)



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in the right place.

First - my labs from a few weeks ago:

TSH: 1.060, Range: .358-3.8
Thyroxine, Free: .92, Range: .76-1.46
Free T3: 2.85, Range: 2.18-3.98
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 4.9, Range: 0.0 to 9.0
Thyroglobulin: 7.0, Range: 0.0-55.0
Anti-Thyroglobulin: 92, Range: <62

Additionally:
Because of the kidney stones...
Uric Acid: 3.9, Range: 3.5-7.2 (Stones are calcium not uric acid)
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy: 20.0, Range:30-80

All other blood labs, CBC, etc., were normal.

The results of the ultrasound:
"Images show a gland which is mildly prominent. The right lobe is 2.2 x 4.7 cm and the left lobe is smaller at 1.3 x 3.4 cm. However, there is a nonunmiform echogenic appearance throughout both lobes. No discrete mass or cyst is seen. Doppler imaging suggests there is some hyperemia involving the thyroid gland." 
IMPRESSION: 
1) Nonuniform echogenic pattern without focal abnormality.
2) Thyroiditis would be a possibility.
3) Correlation to blood thyroid studies and nuclear scan can be obtained as clinically indicated.

---------------------------------------------------

I have to say that I was impressed with the doctor and his PA. They were very kind and listened to me. They reviewed everything with me from top to toes.

Tests he ordered:

- RAIU. I start my low iodine diet tomorrow. Any advice on this would be great. I'm freaking out about getting enough nutrition for my job as a busy massage therapist. 
- ESR
- Iron levels (but Ferritin came back "normal" so I'm a bit confused. 33.1, Range: 8.0 to 252.0) 
- Cortisol (fasting at 8:00 AM)

He wanted to get these tests back first and then do the RAIU, but I asked if we could just get on the scan ASAP.

It seemed like they are still suspecting Hashi's with a little side of adrenal fatigue which wouldn't suprise me given my PTSD past and living on coffee and adrenaline for 10 years.

There is obviously something wrong.

Any thoughts on this would be great. Thank you...


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Bump. I would really love some feedback, please.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm certainly not an expert but I wanted to say hi and acknowledge your post.

To me, your Frees look below range, but your TSH is pretty good. I've read that TSH can "lag" behind compared to the Frees levels and also TSH can fluctuate during the day.
You have a bit of antibodies too. And your Vitamin D is very, very low and should be addressed, IMO.

The RAIU scan is a piece of cake. You will go in and take the pill and then get sent on your way to wait. You'll then go back one or more times over the following 24 hours and lay under a machine which will scan your neck.

Good luck with your tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> I'm in the right place.
> 
> First - my labs from a few weeks ago:
> 
> ...


You have a very good doctor! I am so glad you are scheduled for RAIU. It would appear that you have increased vascularity (hyperemia), Hashimoto's (Thyroiditis) is suspected but not confirmed and the gland is not homogenous which means smooth and firm (healthy looking.)

So, good deal on the RAIU once again. I too am very impressed with your doctor.

Ideally, one would want their ferritin 50 to 100; the close to 100, the better. Try to get outside a bit every day and find some healthy exogenous sources of vitamin D. Yogurt, egg yolks, turnip greens etc..

Please let us know when you are doing the RAIU.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you Andros! I really appreciate your input.

My appointments are on the 21st and the 22nd. I posted questions in another thread.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Thank you Andros! I really appreciate your input.
> 
> My appointments are on the 21st and the 22nd. I posted questions in another thread.


Oh, good. That is not too long of a wait. I am sure we will all want to be there with you in spirit.


----------

